# MYSQL: SELECT *,außer DIESEM Feld



## Katzehuhn (22. Januar 2007)

Ist es irgend wie möglich eine Mysql Abfrage so zu formen, das sie jeden Datensatz ausgibt, außerden ein paar angegebene?
Also die Abfrage könnte so aussehn:
SELECT *,NOT spaltenname1,spaltenname2 FROM tabelle..

weißt da jemand ob sowas geht? 

Grund der Frage:
Hab nämlich eine dicke Tabelle, welche häufig abgefragt wird, bin jetzt draufgekommen, das wenn ich SELECT * schreib und im nachhinen die ungewünschten Felder mittels unset(ich weiß sehr unschön), aus dem Array entferne, es noch immer schneller ist als wenn ich die gewollten Felder per Hand in die SELECT-Abfrage reinschreib. 
Sollte eigentlich ja nicht so sein
lg


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Leg dir doch einen View mit dem entsprechenden Query an. Auf diesen kannst du dann einfach SELECT * ... aufrufen.


----------



## MC-René (22. Januar 2007)

Ich (MySQL-Anfänger) würde nach "SELECT" die Spalten schreiben die er durchsuchen soll (also nicht "SELECT *"...)

Weiss aber nicht ob das so für dein Projekt umsetzbar ist, weil wenn ständig neue Spalten dabeikommen, musst Du jedesmal die Abfrage ändern...

Greetz,
MC!


----------



## Katzehuhn (22. Januar 2007)

@MC-Rene genau das is mein Problem, es kommen häufig neue Tabellen hinzu. 
@niggo was meinst du mit View?^^
lg


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Januar 2007)

Ein View bietet eine spezielle Sicht auf eine oder mehrere Tabellen.
siehe http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/create-view.html


----------

